# 32.000.000.000.000 US$ in Steueroasen gebunkert



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2012)

http://www.ftd.de/finanzen/maerkte/...hwarzes-loch-der-weltwirtschaft/70066635.html



> "Großes schwarzes Loch der Weltwirtschaft"





> Die Reichen der Welt haben einer Studie zufolge Finanzvermögen von 21 000 bis 32 000 Mrd. Dollar in Steueroasen gebunkert. Dadurch seien den Staaten Einkommensteuern in Höhe von bis zu 280 Mrd. Dollar entgangen, hieß es in einer am Sonntag veröffentlichten Untersuchung für die Organisation Tax Justice Network (Netzwerk für Steuergerechtigkeit).


Würde man von diesem Geld pro Jahr 1% einziehen, wären das 320.000.000.000 US$ (320 Milliarden!). Das erscheint mitr doch etwas hoch gegriffen. Oder ist es wieder diese Übersetzungssache? (billion=Milliarde)

edit: Offenbar nicht!


> Overall:key findings remain the same:
> –  Total size of top 50 offshore client assets >$12.5'trillion


Das ist Finanzterrorismus und man sollte mal diskutieren, dies entsprechend zu bekämpfen... Wäre das was für Anonymous? Oder für Lisbeth Salander? (_man nehme dies so ernst wie man es für angemessen hält) _

PS: Würde man dieses Geld verteilen, erhielte jeder auf der Welt lebende Mensch 4600 US$... und wenn dieses Kapital 5% Zinsen bringt, sind das 1600 Milliarden US$. Im Jahr. Das entspricht (soweit ich mich nicht verrechne) in etwa dem halben Bruttoinlandsprodukt der Bundesrepublik.

Noch eine Rechnung: 32.000.000.000.000 US$ entsprechen etwa 26.000.000.000.000€. Das ist das 13-fache der Staatsverschuldung unseres Landes. Stimmen diese Zahlen wirklich?

P.S.:


> Sachvermögen wie Immobilien, Goldbestände, Jachten und Rennpferde etwa werden nicht berücksichtigt.


 
...wenn man das dazu rechnet, kommt man vielleicht in etwa auf die 52.000.000.000.000 US$ - das wäre die Gesamtverschuldung der Welt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 August 2012)

http://www.abendblatt.de/politik/ar...-Bankiers-organisierte-Kriminalitaet-vor.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2013)

Offshore-Leaks: Es geht hauptsächlich um die BVI
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/apr/03/offshore-secrets-offshore-tax-haven



> The new BVI data, by contrast, contains more than 200 gigabytes, covering *more than a decade of financial information about the global transactions of BVI private incorporation agencies.* It also includes data on their offshoots in Singapore, Hong Kong and the Cook Islands in the Pacific.


Das muss doch jede Menge deutscher Staatsanwälte interessieren!



> Many of the world’s top’s banks – including UBS, Clariden and Deutsche Bank – have aggressively worked to provide their customers with secrecy-cloaked companies in the British Virgin Islands and other offshore hideaways.
> A well-paid industry of accountants, middlemen and other operatives has helped offshore patrons shroud their identities and business interests, providing shelter in many cases to money laundering or other misconduct.
> Ponzi schemers and other large-scale fraudsters routinely use offshore havens to pull off their shell games and move their ill-gotten gains.





> Much of ICIJ’s reporting focused on the work of two offshore firms, Singapore-based Portcullis TrustNet and BVI-based Commonwealth Trust Limited (CTL), which have helped tens of thousands of people set up offshore companies and trusts and hard-to-trace bank accounts.


Quelle: icij.org

Box 3321
Palm Grove House,
4th Floor
Road Town, Tortola
British Virgin Islands
VG1110
197 Main Street

Man konnte/kann sich dort als Reseller eintragen für deren Dienste.

Da fällt mir zum Beispiel eine Firma in Liechtenstein ein, die dort eine Filiale hatte. Dabei handelt es sich um eine große Bank mit drei Buchstaben. Wenn ich mich nicht allzu sehr täusche, gab es zu dieser Bank eine Steuer-CD, die die Behörden in NRW gekauft haben... Lebensprognose hatte damals dort residiert. Da werden verdammt viele spannende Fäden zu entwirren sein...

...und noch jemand nutzte diese Adresse... (in Kombination mit einer Briefkastenaddresse in... sic!... ZYPERN) ein gewisser Russe, für mich _der Russe aller Russen_... _Das war der, der u.a. mit der Werbung agierte "Their phone bill is your money" - ein großer Partner eines bayrisch-hessischen Konglomerats mit ebenfalls drei Buchstaben, besser bekannt unter dem Decknamen Crosskirk... _
Diese Adresse auf den Jungferninseln taucht auf im Zusammenhang mit Recherchen zu einer Holding in ...sic!... Zypern, die letzten Endes zu einem Deutschen führt, der ein Pornoimperium errichtet hat und derzeit mit dem Verdacht der Steuerhinterziehung zu kämpfen hat wegen seiner Firmen in ...sic!... Zypern 

Wenn diese Daten gut eingesetzt werden sollen, wird man mehrere Staatsanwaltschaften für Jahre beschäftigen können. Hoffentlich findet man in Deutschland überhaupt mehr als drei Staatsanwälte, die dazu fachlich und moralisch in der Lage sind. I doubt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2013)

Lächerlich finde ich immer dieses Getue, als ob das alles "im Dunkeln" ablaufen würde. Haha!
http://www.openpr.de/drucken/569052...Privatstiftung-zum-Besitzschutz-gruenden.html



> Vermögenssteuer - Nein Danke. Offshore Firma oder ausländische Privatstiftung zum Besitzschutz gründen.
> Handel, Wirtschaft, Finanzen, Banken & Versicherungen





> _Diese Pressemitteilung wurde auf openPR veröffentlicht_
> GlobalCash Limited
> An International Business Company - I.B.C. No.: 544527
> Registered under the laws of the Territory of the British Virgin Islands:
> P.O.*Box 3321*, Road Town, Tortola, British Virgin Islands (BVI)


(Box 3444 steht in den Portcullisakten)
Aber die meisten werden sich auch dieses Mal verarschen lassen.

edit 15/06/13
http://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/220525


edit: Ich habe eine Fundstelle aus 2004 gefunden in meinem Chaos, da steht die PO Box von CTL zusammen mit "197 Main Street". Offenbar war das der frühere Firmensitz. Spannende Adresse... Damals ging es um Hintergründe zu einer panamaisch-pulheimerischen Dialerconnection. In Sachen Tortola landete ich damals bei einem Östrreicher, Norb* Br* (nicht Keule), der passt auch zu der Verbindung nach Zypern. Irgendetwas kreuzt sich da.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2013)

Hier z.B. ein Bericht über die Firma, mit deren Hilfe die schweizerische RA-Kanzlei L&S dem deutschen "Playboy" G.S. bei der Firmnekonstruktion geholfen hat
(laut http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtscha...-so-funktioniert-das-system-sachs-1.1639812-2)

edit 13.06.13
http://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/167821


http://premiumtimesng.com/news/1281...ng-nigerians-helping-them-to-hide-wealth.html

Der "Chairman" war...


> His Excellency Txx Txx-Bx, a former Singapore commissioner of police who later served as a senior Singapore diplomat.


Das ist die organisierte Kriminalität einer Oberschicht, die ein Krebsgeschwür ist für jeden Sozialstaat.

Portcullis hatte "Box 3444" in Road Town, früher auch "Box 188"


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2013)

Ich lasse es jetzt mal wieder gut sein mit dem investigativen Journalismus... Offenbar sind die Daten nicht wahllos, sondern es gibt "patterns", so wurde eine Liste von "nominees" genannt, die für einige Tausend Firmen gerade stehen. Außerdem ist aufgefallen, dass sehr viele Firmen mit einem bestimmten Fall von Finanzbetrug zu tun haben.

siehe dazu
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2012...ve-connections-with-rogue-agent-gt-group.html
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2011/08/new-zealand-company-registry-whack-a-mole.html

In der zugrunde gelegten Guardianliste findet sich lustigerweise ein Herr, der damals zu Dialerzeiten Inhaber einer Dialerlizenz in Deutschland war 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/datablog/2012/nov/26/offshore-secrets-companies-sham-directors

(wer sich erinnert: Es ging um die "Liechtensteiner" Dialer --> mit schwedischem Einschlag)
Daneben war der Herr auch im Vorstand einer deutschen Anlagefirma zu finden (Investments in Hedgefonds)


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2013)

ICIJ twitterte eben:


> ICIJ are cleaning and sorting the #*offshoreleaks* data + deciding if a public release is possible. Announcement soon!


will haben! will haben!

---

edit: Nachdem ich heute krank am PC sitze, hatte ich genug Zeit, viele Berichte zu dem Thema zu studieren. Meine Bilanz ist eher ernüchternd - das ist eigentlich keine große Sache, es geht offenbar um die Daten einer einzigen Firma (bzw. von zwei fusionierten Anbietern) aus den BVI.
Da sind sicher spannende Geschichten zu finden, aber es ist - für mich - keineswegs der "große Schlag gegen Steueroasen", von dem geschrieben wird.

Viel Lärm um offenbar nicht viel. Schade.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 April 2013)

Es gibt ja noch andere Steueroasen als die BVI. Dubiose Stiftungen in Liechtenstein u.s.w.

Die Dimensionen des weltweiten Steuerbetrugs hätten sicherlich ausgereicht, um die Folgen der Finanzkrise abzufedern. Allein: das war ja so nicht geplant. Die Schulden wurden sozialisiert, die Gewinne privatisiert. Grundprinzip des Neoliberalismus. "Jedem das seine, mir das meiste." Aber das wissen wir ja schon lang.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2013)

Es sind ja auch nicht einmal alle BVI-Firmen, sondern *ausschließlich* die Datein *eines* Anbieters. Ich will die Leistung des ICIJ nicht schmälern, das professionelle Vorgehen nicht in Frage stellen, die Brisanz des Fundes nicht leugnen - aber: das ist keine große Sache. Tausende deutsche Steuerbetrüger können weiterhin beruhigt ihrem asozialen Tun nachgehen. Da die Politik nichta am status quo ändern will (weil sie selbst zu den Profiteuren gehört?), wird alles bleiben, wie es war.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 April 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Da die Politik nichta am status quo ändern will (weil sie selbst zu den Profiteuren gehört?), wird alles bleiben, wie es war.


 
Außerdem wählen die dümmsten Kälber ihre Metzger selber. Gewählt werden immer wieder diejenigen, die nur nicht dran rütteln und uns das dann als "alternativlos" verkaufen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Offshore-Leaks
> ...
> Box 3321
> Palm Grove House,
> ...


 
Es war wohl ein bisschen anders, es gab so genannte "master clients", die für CTL Kunden besorgt haben. Wegen anhaltender Probleme mit der Finanzaufsicht der BVI ging die Firma CTL ziemlich den Bach hinab. Sie wurde von einem niederländischen Anbieter übernommen (das hatte ich gestern schon gelesen, dass frühere CTL-Ansprechpartner im Zusammenhang mit einer anderen Firma genannt wurden, Näheres dazu in diesem herausragenden Artikel).
Da ich ja diese eine winzige Spur zu diesem Russen gefunden habe, von dem ich geradezu ein Fan bin, interessiere ich mich natürlich dafür, ob die russischen Partner von CTL in irgendeiner Weise mit irgendwas in Verbindunggebracht werden können.
Der Russe, den ich meine, lebt ja in Zypern. Und nach ein wenig Google fand ich dieses lustige Video, das nichts besagt - aber das ich Euch nicht vorenthalten will.

Eingestellt wurde es von GSL,


> one of its [CTL's] top master clients in Russia


 




 
was so toll ist an Zypern, wird ab hier erläutert:
youtube.com/watch?v=OIePDA0Kj90&feature=player_detailpage#t=430s
(man zahlt eben quasi keine Steuern, und Sandstrand gibt es auch. Der ein oder andere Russe hüpft als Rahmenprogramm vom Dach seiner Yacht ins Meer, gell_)_

Die Adresse, 41-43 Klimentos Street, office 16-18 ist mir unbekannt. Aber wenn mir zufällig jemand mehr über die russisch-zypriotische Seite von Offshoreleaks erzählen möchte: gerne (war ein Witz)


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Gewählt werden immer wieder diejenigen, die nur nicht dran rütteln und uns das dann als "alternativlos" verkaufen.


alternativlos beschreibt selten das, was unsere Politiker alternativlos nennen - aber als Wähler ist man es allemal: alternativlos. Sag mir, wen ich warum wählen soll, um etwas zu ändern. Smith&Wesson?


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2013)

Lustig! Interaktives Spiel, wie man sein Geld in Steueroasen bringt. Quelle: icij.org
http://www.icij.org/offshore/interactive-stash-your-cash


----------



## Antiscammer (6 April 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Sag mir, wen ich warum wählen soll, um etwas zu ändern. Smith&Wesson?


 
Tja, das weiß ich momentan auch nicht.
(Und komm mir bitte keiner mit der Nachfolgepartei des real-existierenden ostelbischen Arbeiter- und Bauern-Staates...)


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2013)

Bekannte Namen 
http://www.icij.org/offshore/faux-c...tm_campaign=watchdog&utm_medium=publici-email



> Then there was the case of the MV Faina, a merchant vessel captured by pirates en route from Ukraine to Kenya in September 2008.
> International concern at the time focused both on the plight of the crew and on the cargo: 33 Soviet-made T-72 tanks, plus grenade launchers and small arms ammunition, destined for the rebel government of South Sudan, then under a United Nations arms embargo.
> An anonymous Panamanian company, Waterlux AG, officially owned the ship. But behind Waterlux AG were two other Panamanian companies, Systemo AG and Cascado AG — both of which were fronted by Gorin and Vanagels.


Was war passiert?
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-61086151.html


> Die Affäre um geheime Waffenexporte nach Kenia mit einer wahrscheinlichen Weiterlieferung in das Krisengebiet Südsudan spitzt sich zu - und auch die Bundesrepublik gerät durch ein deutsches Schiff nun hinein. Als somalische Piraten vor zweieinhalb Wochen den ukrainischen Frachter "Faina" kaperten, stießen sie an Bord auf 33 Panzer des Typs T-72. Die ukrainische und die kenianische Regierung behaupteten sofort, die Waffen seien für Kenias reguläre Armee bestimmt. Doch diverse Indizien lassen Geheimdienstler und Militärexperten vermuten, dass Kenia mit den Panzern in Wahrheit die Rebellen-Truppe SPLA im politisch labilen Südsudan aufrüsten wollte. Dort können jederzeit wieder Kämpfe mit dem Nordsudan ausbrechen.


 
Der Inhaber des Schiffes wird vertreten durch den panamaischen Anwalt R.C.
http://ohuiginn.net/panama/company/id/580438

Jener R.C. war früher auch tätig für die mallorcinischen Firmengründer um den Münchner (?) L.P., auf dessen Seite lange Zeit ein Münchner Notar stand, der - laut Eigenauskunft - per einstweiliger Verfügung dagegen vorgegangen sein will. Damals war dieser Notar Vizepräsident eines süddeutschen Länderparlaments 

Die Adresse von L.P.'s Firma kennen alle, die sich mit Internetabzocke und Betrug beschäftigen... Das Firmenbüro wurde im Rahmen der "Operation Taschenlampe" von der Guardia Cicil gestürmt.
R.C. tauchte auch danach immer wieder mal im Zusammenhang mit Abzockfirmen auf, oft hatten die Firmen die berühmte Adresse "95 Wilton Road Suite 3" in London.
Mal sehen, ob die Süddeutsche diese nette Episode entdeckt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juni 2013)

Teile der Offshoreleaks-Daten sind öffentlich!




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Da fällt mir zum Beispiel eine Firma in Liechtenstein ein, die dort eine Filiale hatte. Dabei handelt es sich um eine große Bank mit drei Buchstaben. Wenn ich mich nicht allzu sehr täusche, gab es zu dieser Bank eine Steuer-CD, die die Behörden in NRW gekauft haben... Lebensprognose hatte damals dort residiert. Da werden verdammt viele spannende Fäden zu entwirren sein...


http://offshoreleaks.icij.org/search
http://offshoreleaks.icij.org/search?q=lgt&ppl=on&ent=on&adr=on




> ...und noch jemand nutzte diese Adresse... (in Kombination mit einer Briefkastenaddresse in... sic!... ZYPERN) ein gewisser Russe, für mich _der Russe aller Russen_... _Das war der, der u.a. mit der Werbung agierte "Their phone bill is your money" - ein großer Partner eines bayrisch-hessischen Konglomerats mit ebenfalls drei Buchstaben, besser bekannt unter dem Decknamen Crosskirk... _


http://offshoreleaks.icij.org/search

http://offshorel***.icij.org/nodes/23404
--> Andersen Business Services Inc
--> könnte sein, dass es sich um eine Verwechslung handelt. Da muss ich erst weiter suchen.
--> edit: aha, habe gefunden, was ich suchte:
http://www.whoismind.com/whois/akhiarov.com.html



> Wenn diese Daten gut eingesetzt werden sollen, wird man mehrere Staatsanwaltschaften für Jahre beschäftigen können. Hoffentlich findet man in Deutschland überhaupt mehr als drei Staatsanwälte, die dazu fachlich und moralisch in der Lage sind. I doubt.


http://offshoreleaks.icij.org/search


Mal sehen, was man in den Daten finden kann. Ich habe mal begonnen, deutsche Adressen zu suchen. Oder Münchner Adressen. Oder Seligenstädter Adressen (Mist, bis zur Straße passt es, dann aber falsche Hausnummer). Habe aber beim Durchlesen noch nichts gefunden, was (für mich) spannend wäre. Den Zusammenhang zu Lebensprognose zum Beispiel - den sehe ich derzeit nicht.

Dafür findet sich hier der Herr H.W. (man erinnere sich z.B. an die Briefkastenfirmen des Herrn F.E. --> Winfinder & Co.)
http://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/269312

[edit]

Hier habe ich einen Treffer, den ich gar nicht erwartet hätte
http://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/48260

Der Herr war u.a. Geschäftsführer einer "Worldwide Ventures Ltd" in Hong Kong, die in Deutschland über Jahre hinweg eine Rolle gespielt hat bei "diversen Geschichten". U.a. ging es bei diesen "diversen Geschichten" um Ping (via Ölkahn)


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juni 2013)

auch die "Newhaven Group" liefert einen Treffer
http://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/68633

Diese Firmengründer tauchten in diversen Zusammenhängen auf bei der "Düsseldorf Connection" ("Sie haben gewonnen, rufen sie 0190xxx an").

---

evtl. auch von Interesse:
http://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/298333


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juni 2013)

In einigen Hintergrundberichten wurde auch die Geschichte eines Geschäftsmannes aus Kiel erzählt, dessen "Offshore Formation Ltd" für andere Leute Firmen im Ausland gegründet hat. Nach Angaben eines Forums könnte es sich bei dem Kieler um einen Reseller der berüchtigten WSR [u.a. 95 Wilton Road] gehandelt haben.
Weiß zufällig jemand etwas darüber?
[x]erledigt
http://www.ndr.de/home/offshoreleaks199.html

Gerade in Kiel, wo es viele Limiteds gibt, klingt das spannend. Stichwort: Premium-SMS-Chats


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juni 2013)

Noch eine gute Bekannte... C.K.
http://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/20368

schon wahnsinnig spannend, diese Verbindungen. Klick und klick und lauter bekannte Namen.
http://offshoreleaks.icij.org/nodes/222175
A.E. (ganz unten)
und über BBC-Baltic nach Riga.

Interessant wäre es auch, alle Spuren nach St Petersburg zu checken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 April 2016)

http://panamapapers.sueddeutsche.de/articles/56ff9a28a1bb8d3c3495ae13/

Das ist in meinen Augen die Mediensensation des Jahrhunderts und könnte Folgen haben, die nicht absehbar sind. Mossack Fonseca spielt allein hier im Forum bei Dutzenden auch großen Fällen eine Rolle. Ich glaube, dass dies der größte Schatz ist, den jemals ein investigativer Journalist in Händen gehalten hat.
Ich erwarte mir so viel davon, dass ich's kaum sagen kann.

Ein richtig guter Tag.

Gebt mir diese Datenbank )))))


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 April 2016)

Meines Wissens ist der Chef des Ladens ein Franke 
Das wird die Party des Jahrhunderts!!!


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> (2008) Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur festhalten, dass der Herr M*** von Mossack & Fonseca ein in Fürth geborener Mensch namens *J. M. *ist.



Kaum vergehen 8 Jahre, schon steht's in der Zeitung
vielleicht finde ich da was zur
INTERCONTINENTAL SWITCHING AND TERMINATION IN SPACE CORPORATION

termination in space fand ich damals lustig

vielleicht muß man sogar einige Prozesse neu aufrollen. Das Justizministerium sollte vorsichtshalber schon mal Kräfte freistellen.
das ist der zweite große Glücksmoment binnen kurzer Zeit für mich

(J.M. war bei ARIAS, FABREGA & FABREGA, andere momentan spannende Firmen bei MOrgan&Morgan. Da haben einige Glück gehabt, aber... man wird sehen. Und man sollte besonders gründlich die Börsennachrichten lesen)


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2016)

was fällt langjährigen Lesern dieser Seite zum Thema "Fürth" ein?
)))



> Das ist quasi der [edit] der [edit]


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...eit-telefonrechnung.34038/page-17#post-339167


----------



## Antiscammer (4 April 2016)

Jetzt mit diesem Datenleck könnte es sehr ungemütlich für diese Geldwäscher werden. Ich glaube nämlich, dass die US-Amerikaner auf den Plan treten werden. Panama wird sich zwar sträuben, aber die Amis haben einen sehr langen Arm, wenn es sein muss. Und es gibt ein Auslieferungsabkommen zwischen den USA und Panama.
Aber vielleicht gehen die beiden noch rechtzeitig ins Asyl zu Väterchen Vladimir. Das würde eigentlich sehr nahe liegen.


----------



## jupp11 (5 April 2016)

http://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Mossack-Fonseca-startet-Gegenangriff-article17388271.html


> *Die "Panama Papers"-Kanzlei fühlt sich missverstanden und schlecht behandelt: Die Tausenden von Mossfon verwalteten Briefkastenfirmen seien allesamt legal. Und überhaupt fehle der Öffentlichkeit das Fachwissen, um "die Arbeit von Firmen wie uns" zu verstehen.*


mir kommen die Tränen....


> Einen Tag hat die Kanzlei Mossack Fonseca abgewartet, jetzt sind die Finanzanwälte aus Panama zum Gegenangriff übergegangen: Am Montagabend (Ortszeit) stellte das Unternehmen ein komplettes Informationsportal ins Internet und äußerte sich dort erstmals offiziell und umfassend zu den Vorwürfen über undurchsichtige Finanzgeschäfte mit Briefkastenfirmen. In koordinierten Berichten von Medien aus rund 80 Ländern wird zahlreichen Politikern, Sportlern und Prominenten seit Sonntag vorgeworfen, ihr Geld mithilfe der Kanzlei in Offshorefirmen geparkt zu haben. Auch mehrere tausend Deutsche sollen laut der "Süddeutschen Zeitung" Briefkastenfirmen der Kanzlei in Panama genutzt haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2016)

via twitter gelesen:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/panama-papers-germany-1.3524705



> *Sueddeutsche Zeitung says not all Panama Papers need to be public*
> Sueddeutsche Zeitung received the documents from an unidentified source more than a year ago and shared at least parts of them with dozens of other media outlets around the world.



Welche Daten hält die SZ zurück und warum???

noch ein interessanter Satz in obigem Artikel:


> "One possible reason why comparatively few Americans appear in the documents could be that U.S. citizens have no reason to contact a law firm in Panama," the paper said. "That's because offshore companies can easily be created in U.S. states such as Wyoming, Delaware or Nevada."



Haben SZ und /oder ICIJ bereits die Handelsregister von Delaware, Wyoming und Nevada nach Deutschen durchsucht?
Man würde dort spannende Namen finden 

und manche davon stehen womöglich auch in den "Panama Papers". Vielleicht könnte ich ja die Süddeutsche fragen, ob die mal nachsehen können...
...oder bin ich da zu anspruchsvoll?...


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2016)

http://www.welt.de/print-welt/article196571/Berlins-Moechtegern-Promi-Paerchen-verhaftet.html



> Der gebürtige Deutsche Dr. A. H. Kolthoff vertritt den US-Staat Delaware (Ostküste). CDEC steht auf seiner Visitenkarte, das ist die Abkürzung für "Central Delaware Economic Developement". Außerdem stehen noch die Worte "Privatbankier, Special Comissioner CDEC Council, United States of America" über und unter seinem Namen. Und zwei Adressen: *435 N. DuPont Highway, Dover* und Unter den Linden, Berlin. Dem flüchtigen Leser bleibt vielleicht nur CD haften. So soll es sein. Corps diplomatique. Und schon ist man drin, in der Welt der Diplomatie.


Noch ein gebürtiger Deutscher?
In welcher Beziehung stand dieser Deutsche zu:
- M.P. aus Bingen? (1)
- Chr. N.? (2)
- R.K.? (3)

In welcher Beziehung standen die Personen (1) (2) und (3) zu einer Münchner Dialerfirma?

In welcher Beziehung stand diese Münchner Dialerfirma zur Firma "Premium Call GmbH" und zur Firma "Greenock SL"?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/die-bundesregierung-will-grossbritannien-tut.7288/#post-91939


(1): Best Investment Company, Life & Art Holding et al
(2): man erinnere sich an "Dialerstats der Primetel", s.a. Future Tec Inc, 435 M Dupont Highway, Dover
(3)


> whois dialerconnection.com
> Registrant:
> Brain Solutions, Inc.
> 1735 Market Street Suite A 413
> ...



oder gehört das für die Süddeutsche alles zur "legalen Nutzung von Offshorefirmen", weil die Beteiligten keine Schlagzeilen liefern, mit denen man nebenbei für ein Monatsabo werben kann?

web idiotae?
tssssss

niemals wieder werde ich diese Zeitung abonnieren. Das Geld spende ich lieber an correctiv!

PS:
https://wyobiz.wy.gov/Business/Database.aspx
bisschen weniger als die Panama Papers, aber jeder fängt mal klein an


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2016)

Müssen wir also doch ohne Panama Papers Panama Papers lesen?
na dann:
jedem Anfang wohnt ein Zauber inne
http://d3pddd0hyg6qco.cloudfront.ne...t-corporation/PAN-7273/mossack-fonseca-and-co

warum heißt eine Firma von Mossack "El Presidente"?
na gut, sind wir schon in UK
https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/01646379/officers

dieser verdammte Panama Papers Hype vermüllt einem die Suchmaschinen. Hinfort damit, wenn man eh nur lesen kann, was die Süddeutsche für richtig hält.
(enthält Ironie)


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2016)

http://www.maltatoday.com.mt/news/n...nech_firm_in_mossack_fonseca_company_creation


> MaltaToday relied on a database containing over 1 million names dumped online by British coder Danniel O’Huiginn, whose project helped call attention to offshore money that uses Panama to hide ownership and money trails. The database was procured by O’Huiginn after hacking the publicly available Panama online registry of companies.


Seine Informationen zu Panamafirmen waren jahrelang verfügbar. Da muß doch jede investigative Zeitung genug Fragen haben. Denn bisher war halt bei Dan O'Huiginn Schluß mit der Recherche. Diese Hürde kann nun durch die Panama Papers überwunden werden, dazu kommen weitere Informationen, die helfen können, Recherchen zu beschleunigen. Aber es ist bitter, dass ein unbekannt großer Teil der Panama Papers jetzt schon vor der Öffentlichkeit bewahrt ist, unter Missachtung des Willens der Person, die der SZ diesen Schatz geschenkt hat.

also: wer auch immer was auch immer von den panama Papers in Fingern hält, kann auch bei O'huiginn Inspirtationen gewinnen
http://ohuiginn.net/wp/?p=205

Keine alte Sau hat sich 2008 dafür interessiert!


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2016)

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei den beiden SZ-Mitarbeitern für mein vorschnelles Urteil
https://cms.falter.at/falter/2016/0...-der-verlaengerte-arm-der-staatsanwaltschaft/

sehenswert





youtu.be/pRFhq9sNFkQ?t=1432
!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2016)

https://www.euractiv.de/section/fin...nteresse-an-einer-anti-geldwaesche-strategie/


https://cms.falter.at/falter/2016/0...-der-verlaengerte-arm-der-staatsanwaltschaft/



> Man stößt teilweise ja auch auf sehr private Informationen. Da wird in einem Kundenprofil die Geschichte eines krebskranken Mannes erzählt, der sein Vermögen sortieren will. Haben Sie sich gefragt, ob es moralisch vertretbar ist, solche intimen Dateien zu durchstöbern?
> 
> Bastian Obermayer: Ich habe – was Steuertransparenz betrifft – eine ganz klare Haltung. Staaten verlieren enorm viel Geld durch diese Praktiken. Hier wird ein großer Schaden an der Gesellschaft verursacht. Ich sehe deswegen auch kein Tabu, da hineinzuschauen. Wir gehen ja mit den Informationen verantwortungsvoll um. Wir veröffentlichten nur Geschichten, die eine gesellschaftliche Relevanz haben.
> 
> ...





> Bastian Obermayer: Am Anfang haben wir eine Liste mit Spuren zu aktiven und ehemaligen Staatschefs geführt. Die hängt im Zimmer nebenan an der Wand. Mit Begeisterung haben wir die Liste ergänzt. Und wieder einer! 15, 18, 25, schaffen wir die 30? Bei 68 haben wir aufgehört zu zählen. Es war nicht mehr interessant, wir hatten verstanden, dass da sehr viele mächtige Männer und Frauen zu finden sind. Am Anfang war der Antrieb, eine Geschichte zu erzählen. * Jetzt wollen wir einen Beitrag leisten, dass dieses Dreckssystem abgeschafft wird.*


Danke, die Herren. Ich bin wieder glücklich.
Und dass Euch keiner daran hindern möge.
Wir werden aufpassen!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2016)

ganz am Schluß landet der doch tatsächlich bei einer Firma, die ich kenne 

sehr sehenswerter Film für Journalisten, die gerade erst beginnen, in die rumpelstilzchenforschung einzusteigen

further reading
https://data.occrp.org/#/
https://data.occrp.org/#/search


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2016)




----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2016)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/wo...a-papers-informanten-abblitzen-a-1086215.html



> Weder Schäuble, der zurzeit gegen Offshore-Firmen Front macht, noch Gatzer, der im Aufsichtsrat des Staatskonzerns sitzt, reagierten jahrelang auf das Angebot des Insiders, der sie persönlich angeschrieben hatte. Gegründet wurde die von der Bundesdruckerei benutzte Briefkastenfirma Billingsley Global Corporation bei jener Anwaltskanzlei Mossack Fonseca, die jetzt im Zentrum der Panama Papers steht.


Rücktrittsforderungen?
https://data.occrp.org/#/search?q=billingsley + global


https://www.google.de/search?num=100&safe=off&site=&source=hp&q=495104+billingsley

http://www.el-nacional.com/politica/Contrato-Cuba-Venezuela_NACFIL20160405_0001.pdf


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2016)

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-125203190.html
2014

http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/art...-durchsucht-Bundesdruckerei-in-Kreuzberg.html
http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article3056835/Zweifelhafte-Geschaefte-in-Venezuela.html
2009



> Besonders kritisiert werden in dem Bericht die Geschäfte mit dem umstrittenen Staatspräsidenten Venezuelas, Hugo Chávez. Dabei sollen im Rahmen geplanter Lieferung von Pässen und Maschinen nicht nur an drei dubiose panamaische Gesellschaften hohe Zahlungen geflossen sein, die die Bundesdruckerei nun erklären muss. Schwerer noch wiege, so die Kritiker, dass der entscheidende Teil der Venezuela-Geschäfte nie zustande kam, aber selbst nach deren Scheitern weiterhin als Auslandsgeschäft präsentiert wurde. "Offenbar um die Erfolgsstory aufrecht zu erhalten", mutmaßt ein Mitarbeiter.



soweit so schlecht, aber das ist noch nicht alles...

http://alekboyd.blogspot.de/2011/07/cuba-subcontracts-gemalto-provision-e.html


> In another twist in the ongoing saga of Hugo Chavez ceding sovereign matters to Cuba, El Nacional reported on 17 July that the new electronic IDs will be handled by a branch of a Cuban "technology" university, called ALBET, which in turn has subcontracted Dutch multinational Gemalto's 100% owned Mexican subsidiary -to the tune of $40,500,000- for the provision of 6 million e-IDs. ALBET's contract with Venezuela dates from 2005, according to Spain's El Pais. More worrying still, Ramiro Valdés, one of communist Cuba most feared party apparatchiks, is meant to be behind the contract.
> (...)
> *UPDATE, 2 August 2011*: a comment by Rodrigo has pointed me in the direction of what he defines as common practice: i.e. European companies paying bribes to officials through dodgy intermediaries. That could be the reason why Gemalto did not enter into a contract directly with the Chavez regime. Rodrigo cites three Panamanian companies (Billingsley Global Corporation, Ferdell Business Inc., and Selbor International Inc.) involved in some inexplicable payments on a €46 million deal of Germany's Bundesdruckerei with Venezuela (reported here by German media). Ferdell and Selbor share the same directors (Thays Herrera de Salas, Mariela de Cristi, and Eligio Rodriguez).
> 
> But that's not the issue. Gemalto's ADR are traded in the US, and its shares are also traded in Paris' stock exchange. Perhaps it's time to blow the whistle with American and European authorities?



die Diskussion in den Kommentaren dort ist lesenswert!

http://web.archive.org/web/20080706113438/http://www.billingsleyglobal.com/
in einem Dokument dazu wird im Zusammenhang mit ALBET die Billingsley erwähnt
(siehe oben:
http://www.el-nacional.com/politica/Contrato-Cuba-Venezuela_NACFIL20160405_0001.pdf )
dieses Dokument ist allerdings erst vor Tagen gepostet worden von "El Nacional")
aka-aka meint:

diese "Billingsley" scheint eine besondere Rolle gespielt zu haben

Grund der Annahme:
https://whoisology.com/organization/archive_13/mossack fonseca & co./1
mit geringem Finanzeinsatz kann man sich alle verbundenen Domains holen


wer oder was ist YANDIK SA in Uruguay?
http://domainbigdata.com/yandikglobal.com

zB
http://ccbb.casselsbrock.com/Doc/Et..._11_Million_Private_Placement_Financing_41414


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2016)

na klar, das führt u.a. zu...
JP Damiani
http://panamapapers.sueddeutsche.de/articles/56effd032f17ab0f205e637c/

https://www.google.de/search?num=100&safe=off&hl=de&q="Reconquista+517"+"piso+7"+damiani

also: es funktioniert auch ohne Panama Papers. Ich hätte sie trotzdem gerne. Hat jmd Beziehungen zur Süddeutschen?


PS: Der Text der Seite der Billingsley ist fast aufs Wort identisch mit dem Text einer "Vision Holding" in Mexico.
In Panama, bei Mossack&Fonseca, gibt es eine
*MASTER VISION HOLDING CORP.*
die sollte man sich auch mal ansehen
Mist, falsch, die Firma ist bei Morgan Y Morgan 

aber die kriegen sie auch noch


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2016)

Also: oben habe ich in 5 min zusammen gesuchte Artikel zum Bundesdruckereifall genannt, von 2009 an.
Trotzdem macht die deutsche Welle daraus das:
http://www.dw.com/de/bundesdruckerei-taucht-in-panama-papers-auf/a-19176492



> In den "Panama Papers" gibt es Hinweise zu angeblich dubiosen Geschäften der Bundesdruckerei in Venezuela. Laut "Spiegel" hat sich Finanzminister Schäuble jahrelang geweigert, mit einem Informanten in Kontakt zu treten.



Diese Hinweise gab es also schon Jahre davor. Und sehr konkret!



> Finanzminister Schäuble fordert nun in der Zeitung "Bild am Sonntag" eine "weltweit völlige Transparenz" bei Briefkastenfirmen. In der kommenden Woche werde er konkrete Vorschläge machen, wie der Missbrauch von Briefkastenfirmen bekämpft werden könne, schreibt er in einem Gastbeitrag.
> Der Minister fordert Panama auf, das bilaterale Steuerabkommen mit Deutschland endlich in Kraft treten zu lassen. Über das Abkommen werde seit drei Jahren verhandelt, es sei aber von Panama nicht unterschrieben worden. * "Ich erwarte, dass die panamaische Regierung nach diesen peinlichen Enthüllungen ins Lager der Ehrlichen wechselt"*, so Schäuble.



Mit Verlaub, Herr Minister,............................
Das wäre absolut lächerlich, wenn es nicht so ernst wäre.
Das war persönliches Versagen!
Ich erwarte, dass persönlich versagende Minister nach diesen peinlichen Enthüllungen ins Lager der Ruheständler wechseln. Von mir aus mit Abfindung, das wär's mir als Steuerzahler wert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2016)

Lang aber lesenswert!
http://www.vice.com/read/evil-llc-0000524-v21n12



> M* has quite a checkered career, having previously registered or served as a nominee director for at least six anonymous companies that were involved in major international corruption scandals. Among those is a Panamanian shell firm called Nicstate, whose beneficial owners turned out to include former Nicaraguan president Arnoldo "Fat Man" Alemán. He used Nicstate and other offshore vehicles to divert nearly $100 million of state funds into his own pockets. *M* also helped set up Mirror Development Inc., which Siemens of Germany employed to funnel bribes to Argentine government officials who helped it win a $1 billion contract to produce national identity cards. This was just one component of a global scheme by Siemens, which also used corporate cutouts to pay off government officials in Bangladesh, Venezuela, and Iraq, where the recipients included Saddam Hussein.*


wovon redet der?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2016)

http://www.newstatesman.com/scandal-tax-havens

ein Artikel von 1998.
Haha


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 April 2016)

> The Solicitors Regulation Authority (SRA) has asked a number of law firms to carry out a review of whether they are linked to the law firm at the centre of the Panama Papers data leak, _The Lawyer_ can reveal.
> 
> Firms that have received the SRA letter are understood to include Simmons & Simmons, Holman Fenwick Willan (HFW) and London firm Child & Child.
> 
> ...



taylor wessing? google?
Blairmore Holdings - dazu hatte Morning Star schon vor Jahren ein pdf, ich finde es aber nicht mehr
damals habe ich z.B. so gesucht
https://goo.gl/wgwJDT
ist heute auch noch lustig


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 April 2016)

Heute ist ein trauriger Tag für die Demokratie!
http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/prozess-luxleaks-101.html



> Statt steuerflüchtiger Unternehmen oder trickreicher Finanzbehörden stehen in Luxemburg heute zwei Whistleblower und ein Journalist vor Gericht: Luxemburg klagt diejenigen an, die den Steuerskandal ans Licht brachten. Ihnen drohen bis zu zehn Jahre Haft.
> Von Holger Romann, ARD-Europastudio Brüssel
> Vor gut anderthalb Jahren, genauer gesagt am 5. November 2014, wurde die "LuxLeaks"-Affäre bekannt. Das Recherche-Netzwerk von NDR, WDR und Süddeutscher Zeitung hatte gemeinsam mit dem International Consortium of Journalists (ICIJ) aufgedeckt, dass multinationale Konzerne in dem kleinen EU-Land jahrelang von Steuerabsprachen mit den dortigen Finanzbehörden profitierten.



Im Herbst 2014 brachten PriceWaterhouseCooper-Mitarbeiter ans Licht, dass Konzerne in Luxemburg Milliarden sparten - auch unter Mitwikung von Jean Claude Juncker.
http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft...gin-737b0221-25b8-45ac-bc1d-60230923687e.html



> Geheime Dokumente offenbaren, wie internationale Unternehmen mit Luxemburger Hilfe Steuern in Milliardenhöhe vermeiden. Pepsi, E.ON, Ikea, Amazon, iTunes, *die Deutsche Bank *und viele mehr profitieren von den Steuergesetzen.


wie merkbefreit ist eigentlich die deutsche Öffentlichkeit, dass da kein Aufschrei kommt?
Die mit Millionen gekaufte Blindheit von Firmenprüfern hat während der Zeit des Neuen Marktes große Schäden angerichtet (KPMG!)
http://www.manager-magazin.de/finanzen/artikel/a-142482.html
und? die durften ihre Spiele weiter spielen (Enron! Lehman! Goldman Sachs bietet im Wissen um Krise noch Papiere an, usw)

und diejenigen, die die Tricksereien veröffentlichen, stehen vor Gericht?
Muß deshalb so vieles der Panama Papers geheim bleiben, weil eine perverse Justiz eine zu große Gefahr darstellt, mitten im angeblichen Zentrum der abendländischen Demokratie?

Asoziale Marktwirtschaft

Ein fundamentales Umdenken ist dringend erforderlich, um Europa vor einem Rechtsruck zu bewahren, 
Demokratie, erwache!


----------

